# Can dogs get muscle cramps?



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey there!

I spent Easter weekend at my boyfriend's mom's house and we had a lot of fun.
She has a Corgi puppy and Jax loves playing with him. 

So, onto my question... Can dogs get muscle cramps?

Jax was playing with Max (the Corgi) and he chased him a short distance (maybe 2 feet)
turned then chased him back the other way. I was watching them and I noticed Jax's leg
looked like it cramped. He wasn't bending his back right leg. It wasn't his knee area,
but more his thigh area. He didn't yelp of act like he was in any sort of pain. I picked
him up and rubbed it and he was perfectly fine. So, what does this sound like to you
guys? When I take him to the vet for his yearly check up I'll have them check his
patellas again, but just wondering if this was probably just a cramp or something, and
I don't need to be too worried about it!

Thanks!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Poor guy--I'm glad he's ok. I guess I would take him to the vet now rather than waiting. The vet can probably detect any swelling or anything else that you might not be able to. Hope he is ok!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He isn't favoring his leg or anything and was playing just fine.

It seemed exactly like a cramp that we would get. He hadn't eaten 
at all that day, so maybe that had something to do with it. And it
literally was like that for about 5 to 10 seconds... 

Maybe I'll call my vet to double check... I just want him to be sure
that he's fine.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Missy would get a 'cramp'...I could actually feel the 'knot' in the muscle between her hip and knee. However she also had disc problems . She did have torn cruciate ligaments in both knees and had surgeries done on them.
At the first one she didn't really show any pain or discomfort.. just a slight difference in her 'gait' from time to time..and usually only for a few steps then you'd not know anything was wrong. So, I'd have the vet check it out to be sure. If only a mild injury you can often help it 'heal' by restricting activity for a couple of weeks. If there is a problem and the 'romping' continues.... it could cause further injury.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Are you sure it wasn't his knee? My first Malt, Rosebud (R.I.P.) would have times when her patella would slip and she would hold her leg up. I would rub it and it would then be fine. Way back then, I didn't even know of such a thing as patella problems but luckily hers didn't progress any more than the occasional slipping.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It sure sounds like his patella to me, too, but your vet has already checked them?

If he acts fine now, I'd have your vet recheck them when he goes in for his physical. He's going in within the next couple weeks, right, because his birthday is the 5th?

See I remembered!  

I also spoke to Des and she promised to send me a picture of his birthday vest as soon as it's finished so I can make his bow!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> It sure sounds like his patella to me, too, but your vet has already checked them?
> 
> If he acts fine now, I'd have your vet recheck them when he goes in for his physical. He's going in within the next couple weeks, right, because his birthday is the 5th?
> 
> ...


My vet checked when he went in for his first exam. 
I called yesterday to ask, and she said they absolutely can get cramps.

But she did say to watch him and if it happens again bring him in to have them check it. His exam won't be until around August. Since they like to do the annual exam the same time as his booster shots. He'll definitely be taking it easy now since we're home. 

I hope it was just a cramp and nothing worse. 

And can't wait to see his little vest and bow! :wub:


----------

